# My rio 240 planted discus tank



## steve2tanks (14 Jul 2008)

Heres my new tank,its a juwel rio 240,i ripped the filter out as i found it was rather big and took up alot of the tank,so i need suggestions on a good filter for my size tank :?: 





I decied to have a go at growing the hc emmesred as i thought it would be good to try as i've never done it,the shots were taken before it was sealed up,you cant really see in now,its all condensed up  
Heres a few close up shots:







I drained a bit of the water out as i think there was too much in it when i took the photos.
I cant decide if the wood looks right or not,do i need more or not  
The plan is to get the hc growing across the left side and a build up of plants to the right,havent decied what plants yet though,open to suggestions 

I've got co2 sorted with fire extingusher(sp),cant decide whether to stick with tropica plant nutrition which i used on my old tank or go dry ferts,theres just so much to think about  

I set the tank up friday night and the plants still look fine so fingers crossed that they grow ok 

Heres an updated shoy took nearly a week later



The Hc hasnt died off but it doesnt seem to be growing either,guess it needs more time to settle in :?


----------



## Joecoral (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

the best filter option is probably 2 tetratec EX1200's as they're pretty reasonably priced compared the the eheim equivalents, and this gives you the approx 10x recommended flow, or possibly an FX5 (although im not sure what flow these are rated at)


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Looks like a great start and i love the wood!


----------



## steve2tanks (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Looks like a great start and i love the wood!


I cant decide if i need more wood as i think once the plants grow in there woulnd't be much showing but thats later as i need to save for filter/s

@ Joecoral i was looking at the tetra tec ex1200 but just using the one,and use the powerhead part of the juwel filter to provide extra flow,i could easily hide that behide the plants,any thoughts :?:


----------



## Garuf (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

The wood looks like dinosaur bones to me, I love it. One critisism though Is I think you need some rocks of some form, or more wood, maybe even both you can take it in a few directions.

Regarding the filter I'd go for 2x tetratec, yes the power head would help but the extra filter media is desirable.


----------



## steve2tanks (18 Jul 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

yeah i thought about rocks aswell but wasnt sure what types would look ok, as every scape i seem to see has mini landscape rocks in it  

Don't think the other half will be pleased if i tell her im getting 2 filters so just have to get the one, once i got some cash as just spent it all on tank and ada soil(also we bought a new tank for her turtles so need cash for them aswell  )


----------



## steve2tanks (3 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Here's a few updated pics that was taken today:




Heres a shot showing dwarf hairgrass growing emmersed,it doesn't spread like it does when its grown submersed:




And a shot of half the tank:





As you can see it is now starting to grow in nicely, in a few more weeks it should be ready to flood


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

a biig tank for an emersed set up, largest i have seen have all been small 2g nano's etc


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> a biig tank for an emersed set up, largest i have seen have all been small 2g nano's etc


Tom Barr did it with his 180G 

Looking good so far, keep us posted


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgot about that one


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks fellas,tom barr's tank was the reason i wanted to try it out and i must say its doing really well so far


----------



## beeky (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

What's the idea behind sealing up the tank? Won't the plants eventually go mouldy without any circulation?

Is it lit?

Another question: When planting emersed grown plants, sometimes the leaves are removed as they have to grow new leaves and the old ones would die off. Does this apply to HC?


----------



## ceg4048 (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

The tank is sealed to preserve the humidity. These are aquatic plants so there is no mould. The HC is planted emersed and stays emersed for at least a month and grows just like it would grow in it's native habitat during the dry season. there is no need to remove leaves.

Cheers,


----------



## steve2tanks (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> What's the idea behind sealing up the tank? Won't the plants eventually go mouldy without any circulation?
> 
> Is it lit?
> 
> Another question: When planting emersed grown plants, sometimes the leaves are removed as they have to grow new leaves and the old ones would die off. Does this apply to HC?




I sealed the tank for the reason ceg told you,to preserve humidity.

Yeah ive got the tank lights on for 9hrs a day on a timer.

I read up about the leaf change and i think that as long as you keep co2 high ie 30pm then it doesnt go through the change but could be wrong.Guess i'll find out when the time comes


----------



## Themuleous (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

If my new HC doesnt take as well as hoped and the algae monster hits, i'll probably try emerged again, it does seem to be a good way of going it.

Sam


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> If my new HC doesnt take as well as hoped and the algae monster hits, i'll probably try emerged again, it does seem to be a good way of going it.
> 
> Sam



Yeah, as long as when i flood the tank the algae monster doesn't get it i'll be happy


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Heres some updated shots of the tank:
The dwarf hairgrass has now started to send out runners









Going to be filling it up either next week or the week after as i should have every thing ready by then 

I'm going for the one tetratec ex1200 for the filtration,with a hydor external heater and a powerhead for extra current.
Bought a solenoid as my last tank i had co2 on 24-7 so trying it on a timer(still waiting as only bought it coulpe days ago)
Got the dry ferts ready(following ed seely's article),Instead of using RO/deionised or distilled water could tap not be used :?:


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yes, there is no restriction against using tap water. That's the good news.   

Looking good mate!

Cheers,


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

so i would use dechlorinator on the tap water or not :?


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> so i would use dechlorinator on the tap water or not :?



Yes use dechlor


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> steve2tanks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thought you would just making sure,didnt want to mess it up


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I guess you'd only need to use dechlorinator if your water supply is has chlorination. 

Cheers,


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Aug 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better safe than sorry


----------



## steve2tanks (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well i ordered my filter(tetratec ex1200) and heater(hydor external) from warehouse aquatics,they turned up quick would buy from again.
Placed on order with plants alive and waiting for it to turn up,i just picked plants that i liked the look of  
Heteranthera Zosterfolia or Sea Grass
Bacopa monnerii
Blyxa Japonica Dwarf soft rush
Microsorium Pteropus Java Fern
Ludwigia Mullertii (L. Repens) or Red Ludwigia
Tonina Fluviatilas
Limnophilia Aromatica
Eleocharis Parvulus
Eleocharis Vivipara Tall hairgrass
Cryptocoryne Wendtii
Cryptocoryne Becketii
Didiplis Diandra or Water Hedge

Then ive got some flame moss from london dragon,some dwarf sag and ferns from a1matt and some other members are posting me some more plants out soon  
I've got some ricca,an unknown plant and java moss from my last tank that im also going to use.


----------



## steve2tanks (3 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well plants arrived today(postie was well late  )

So spent tonight planting up,first attempt and the wood decieded that it hadnt been soaked enough floating to the top pulling up plants as it went   :!: 

I then weighed it down and planted it up again  ,heres a couple of shots though you cant really see much as the waters that cloudy  







I've got some dwarf sag to fill in the gap above and a couple more different plants
Not sure if a like the plant placement so no dont ill be fiddle them around a bit


----------



## beeky (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Looks good. Has the water cleared yet?

From I've read of Tonina it only grows in soft water, so it'll be interesting to see how you get on with it. Didiplis always looks nice as well, though never tried it myself.


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

No the water hasnt cleared up yet hopefully tonight tho,so will post some more shots if it has  

Yeah i read that about the tonnia aswell but thought i would try it out as i liked the look of it


----------



## beeky (4 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah, you have to try these things don't you?!


----------



## steve2tanks (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Graham plants turned up this morning cheers mate   

Waters still rather cloudy and i've done a couple of water changes like tom barr suggests,it probally doesnt help the fact that i keep moving plants about


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> it probally doesnt help the fact that i keep moving plants about


ADA Aquasoil and moving things about a bad combination lol it will settle eventually just keep changing that water


----------



## steve2tanks (6 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well heres a couple of shots taken from my phone(hence lack of quality)



Thats the shot i see when im watching telly  



Here's the diffuser and the hair grass in the bckground



Heres where all the plants are bluked up at,i dont really like it but just trying it out for now  



Picture of the crypt's not sure if i like them now there in the tank  



Here's a genaral shot of the main corner of plants


----------



## steve2tanks (14 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Just over a week later and it seems to be going alright apart from some green fluffy algae in places on the "HC"  




The "hC" is still spreading out tho  




Here's some close up shots that i like(not bad for my phone  )
















The blyxa doesnt seem to be growing much at all :? 





Please ignore the algae on the glass and the crpyts


----------



## jay (15 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Is that hairgrass vivipara? Should be careful with that stuff, it can start to look like matted hair... unless you like it  
In regards to the algae, I think you just need to get the bacteria cycle started and make a few good water changes.
Guessing you've got ammonia, but from what I've read and been told on Tom Barr's site, emersed method should negate any ammonia leeching from Aqua Soil. So yours must be from the lack of bacteria in the filter?


----------



## steve2tanks (15 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah im doing water changes every day to try and keep the ammonia down,i still think the aqua soil is leeching some ammonia out.

Yeah it is hairgrass vivipara,ive never tried it before so just seen how it grows


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

looking good.


----------



## steve2tanks (18 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well a short update just to show off the start of the live stock  



Got four of these apple snails and three stripy apple snails from ebay,also bought 5 ottos from lfs as the water readings were all ok,but havent had to chance to photo them as there two fast


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well tanks still coming along nicely,plants are still growing and the algae seems to be dying off  ,i went to one of the fish shops round here just for a look as you do and i saw these two discus which i couldnt resist at Â£35 for the pair(most shops round here charge that for one :!: )




The only thing that seems wrong with them to me(first time ive kept discus) is their fins so im treating them with melafix,i tried them on some frozen bloodworm just before taking the photo and they ate a few which im pleased with as its the first time i tried feeding them as i read its best to wait a bit.


----------



## YzemaN (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Ooh, nice! It's going to look great once it grows in. I don't have the guts for Discus myself but those are beautiful!
Glad to hear your algae is on the retreat. I seem to grow algae just as well as my plants in my big tank, so I've sort of settled with the fact that visible algae is part of the attraction


----------



## jay (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Can't see pics mate.


----------



## steve2tanks (23 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Can't see pics mate.



Dunno why you cant see them :? 
Cheers YzemaN,ive always loved discus but was put off by the price so when i saw these i thought i have to have them


----------



## jay (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

now i can! Nice.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Can't see pics mate.


Couldn't see most of my photos on imageshack yesterday either, couldn't have been a problem with one of their servers, my sig pics were not displaying either 

Nice looking Discus, even though I am not a fan of them, good luck


----------



## jay (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Don't like discus!!!???  

hehe


----------



## Fred Dulley (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I've heard people using the algarde worm feeder's with good results. Means the Discus get the food when they want without flooding the whole tank with bloodworm which is high in protein and in large quantities can decrease water quality. For Â£35 they are gorgeous! Good luck with the treatment.


----------



## steve2tanks (24 Sep 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah i've seen them feeders before,wasnt sure if it works with frozen food :?: 

Well they are taking bloodworm and tetra prima so im happier now that they eating,albeit not as fast i would of thought they would but theres only them 2 so no compition for them yet.

Only problem is the algae is starting to come back i suspect because there isnt enough co2 for the plants as i read the water needs aireating when treating with melafix :?:


----------



## beeky (28 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

How are things going?


----------



## steve2tanks (28 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well the tank was doing great a couple of weeks ago,then due to family stuff i didnt have time for it and algae took over most of the hc  

I'm on trying to get the tank back on track,just today i ordered a Hydor Koralia 1 and a tetra tec ex700 for use with a reactor i got a few weeks back to try and help with flow and co2 distribution

The plants used to pearl most of the day when the lights were on but i cant seem to get them to grow at the minute


----------



## steve2tanks (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

A quick update,got my new filter the tetra tec ex700 as it come with 12mm hose to fit my reactor and a Hydor Koralia 1,set the reactor up and it was leaking   so ditched that and stuck with the glass diffuser  

So for flow i have a tetra tec ex1200,a ex700 and a hydor koralia 1 that should be enough flow, yes :?: 

My macro nutrient mix is;
10 teaspoons of Potassium Nitrate
2 and a half teaspoons of Potassium Phosphate
dissolved in 500ml RO/deionised or distilled water which i dose 40ml a day which is just under double of the "setting up a higher tech planted tank" to try and get the plants to grow

My micro nutrient is; 3 teaspoons of Trace Element mix
5 teaspoons of Potassium Sulphate
dissolved in 500ml RO/deionised or distilled water which i dose 20 ml a day which again is just under double of the "setting up a higher tech planted tank" to try and get the plants to grow

I also dose easy carbo at 5ml a day to help with algae

Should i be dosing anything else or not?

Heres some pics to show its current state(sorry for bad pics its phone)











The lights are on for 9 hrs at the 2 t5 lights and reflectors and do 50% water change a week.

I took out all the apple snails as i think they may have been eating the plants as a lot of the plants have bite marks in them   the only livestock in the tank are a pair of discus and 8 rummy nose tets and a few little snails(im after some trumpet snails but the postage is a rip off on eaby for most of them  )

Cheers steve


----------



## beeky (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Got any decent pics yet?


----------



## Nick16 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

trust me you DO NOT want trumpet snails.  (if you do, go to fishforums.net and ask) most people say as many as you want for the cost of a self adressed envelope.  

anyway, i have the same tank (rio 240) and was wondering:

1) what lights you have as in type (t8 or t5) and wattage. 
2) what plants grew well for you
3) wat your co2 is set at.


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Got any decent pics yet?



Well what a few weeks its been  
Had workmen in doing rewireing,putting gas in,in a few days time getting new windows and doors so the tanks not looking to great    but i'll try and get a photo tonight for you if i can find the camera  

The lights are the t5's 54 watt each

As for plants the only one that didnt survive the 1st week was Red Ludwigia,it just melted away  

As for co2 i dont know as i dont use a bubble counter,but the drop checker is green


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

well found the camera but the pictures are still crap,think i need a new camera

Near full tank shot




Close up of one of the Discus




Some of the rummys(love these fellas there great  )





And a crap close up of the amano shrimp  





Comments welcome :!:


----------



## Nick16 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

whats the bushy plant to the left of the discus in the first pic?


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Its the Blyxa Japonica its filled out nicely now


----------



## Nick16 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

thas what i will get, i had it on my list. as i have the same tank as you, il try to base some of my specs on yours, at the mo, i have 2 40w T8's on an I bar but i will add a second I bar which will have 2x54w T5, which will cover the front. and the t8 over the back. i love it, looks really good. love the discus.


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Thanks alot mate,i dont think the discus really go with the scape but i cant part with them lol.

When you setting this tank up or have you allready started?


----------



## Nick16 (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

not yet, am still getting the bits and bobs. i have the expensive bits to come. i need 2x Tetratec EX1200's, my lighting I bar + the 2 t5 tubes + 2 new t8's + a small t8 for my other tank. (get tubes from light bulb shop, not aquatic places!) i need my co2 system,the fire extinguisher route. which will cost me about Â£100. so all in all abut another 250 to be spent. 
i have the substrate ready!


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah its an expensive hobby isnt it  

Thats were i went wrong at the start didnt have enough flow with only one tetra tec ex1200,but with 2 ex1200 i'd have to have the fire extingusher outside the tank cabinet so i went with an ex700(fits inside cabinet with fire extigusher) and the hydor korilia 1 for extra flow


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

yeah, i will just get the 2 ex1200's for now and see how they go. i dont mind where the FE goes tbh, i just want it all set up and running!!! what ferts do you dose mate?


----------



## steve2tanks (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I use dry powders from aqua esstientials, I followed the article on here "setting up a higher tech tank"    its a good read if you havent allready read it.


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

i havent, il try to find it. cheers


----------



## Nick16 (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100g-Pure-Asc...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

is this the right stuff for adding to make a DIY TPN+?


----------



## steve2tanks (2 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

no idea mate i dont use that,i have 2 bottles with micro and macro mix in them


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100g-Pure-Asc...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> is this the right stuff for adding to make a DIY TPN+?



Yes


----------



## steve2tanks (20 Dec 2008)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well wasn't happy with the tank so i ripped out the fast growing stems that i had on the right side and planted it up with some blxya cuttings,also got a Nymphaea lotus (zenkeri) to try out






As you can see got some Seiryu Stone in now aswell,will be getting more hopefully, also another piece of wood maybe in the new year,this xmas lark is expensive  

I just cant seem to keep the moss free from algae,drop checkers green,good flow,daily dosing but it just gets covered with this green/brown slimy floaty stuff,



Its annoying to try and pull off as it just snaps off into bits


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well thought it was about time to post an update as i havent posted in a bit  
Not alot has changed since the last time i posted,just got a new camara so they look a better picture to me  







As you can see the blyxa is growing well(its a good 30cm high now) and the hc is still spreading,i gave it a little trim before taking the photo,thats why theres green things floating  
The lotus bulb seems to have taken ages to settle in but its now starting to grow,just see one of the leaves in the back right corner
Got myself a group of 6 albino corys,there great little characters(you can just see one in the bottom left corner  )


----------



## Garuf (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I'm actually lost for words. What a pretty tank!


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Thanks alot  ,it still needs to grow in abit but its getting there slowly


----------



## Goodygumdrops (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Not much's changed?The Blyxa is a monster who looks like it's just finishing off a tree!!It's massive!New camera really shows off the tank,looking great and mega healthy.


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

  thanks the blyxa is a great plant,my old camara was from the dark ages  

Just noticed the discus are in almost the same spot i last time took a picture(guess they know which side i put the grub in)


----------



## samc (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

wow love the blyxa its looks great does it grow like that on its own? 
thanks


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

What to you mean on its own :? 
I dose daily if thats what your meaning?


----------



## samc (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

oh sorry i mean how its grown like the dome shape lol


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah pretty much of its own course,i only started out with 5 small plants,then kept trimming them and planting next to them ,so where the 1st 5 plants are is the higher part(cant beleive i only stated with 5 tiny plants  )


----------



## samc (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

i cant ether its grown so quick i must give it a try some time


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

It was planted up in september so probally not that quick,its just this last month its took off


----------



## altaaffe (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

That does look great and the blyxa mound does look fantastic, I was at a loss for what to try in a back quarter of my tank - think you might have given me a bit of inspiration.


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Thanks,it was intially in my plan as a foreground plant as i didnt realise how tall it could grow,most sites said between 10cm t0 15cm


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Tank looks great Steve, that Blyxa is awsome, shame mine just suddenly died for no apparent reason


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

What happened to it,did it just die off completely?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> What happened to it,did it just die off completely?


Yep just started melting away one day and after a couple of weeks was all gone! Nothing changed in the tank, same maintnance, some CO2, same ferts, same light, was bizarre.


----------



## steve2tanks (9 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Ohh sorry to hear that mate,hopefully mine dosent do the same as ill have no plants left in the tank  

Have you since losing all of it, tried anymore?


----------



## John Starkey (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Hi steve,i think you have a lovely setup and i love the discus,where did you get the blyxa from,regards john.


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Got them from plants alive when i first started the the tank up 5 for Â£3.45


----------



## John Starkey (10 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Got them from plants alive when i first started the the tank up 5 for Â£3.45



Hi Steve,thanks for the info,regards john


----------



## steve2tanks (13 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

No problem john  
Been messing with the new camara,still learning how to use it   




Feeding time  



Full tank at feeding time




Right so my tank is stocked with the discus, 8 rummys and 6 albino corys and a few otos,how many more rummys would be ok in here as i want to up the shoal quite abit :?: 

Cheers steve


----------



## steve2tanks (23 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

A quick update




See the size next to the rummys  





I've bought another 2 discus last weekend this time there alot smaller as im having a go at growing them on,remeber this is the 1st time ive kept discus and its only my second tropical tank.

I sold quite a bit of the blxya trimmings over the week so its not looking that great now so no full tank shots  

I've installed an inline reactor yesturday but not sure its working that great,drop checker was green so im hoping its ok.

Was chuffed when i got the pfk weekly update email to see my tank


----------



## steve2tanks (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Was doing the water change today and saw that the blyxa is flowering,couldnt really get a good picture of them 



You can just see the one there but there is a few flowers


----------



## altaaffe (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

It's still looking fantastic, and the discus are looking great too.  Mustn't let the missus see, she'll be after something similar (on second thoughts   )


----------



## steve2tanks (26 Jan 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Thanks,yeah my other half loves the discus but i dont think she likes the price of them or fishkeeping


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well time for another update   The plants are still growing well especailly the blyxa,infact its growing to much and shadowing the hc  

The surface has covered in an oily film,i tryed pointing the spray bar upwards more to break it up and that didnt work,i've used kitchen roll to try and get some up but doesnt really work dunno what to try next but it looks disgusting  




Went to do the weekly water change and noticed that the 2 large discus are spawning(well the little ones trying to and the big ones eating them   )Its the first time that they've done it in the tank i only use tap water so didn't expect them to even try 

Will have more blyxa to sell soon as it needs a really good trim


----------



## samc (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

great that the discus are spawning they hardly ever produce any young first time though as they eat them like yours have done when they mature they will become better parents so looks like you will have fun breeding in the future


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Time for a few water changes and some surface movement there  If you ever have too much Blyxa you can always send me some!  Thats what I am missing at the moment hehe


----------



## steve2tanks (1 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well didnt want to do the water change tonight as was letting the discus do there thing(is it weird to watch fish spawn :?   )

Dont really know what to do with the blyxa i could do with pulling it up and starting again with it  as its growing that fast its at the water top in no time



So this probally isnt helping with the oily scum as its blocking flow,but i like opening the tank and seeing flowers, i'll have to trim it totally down to try and get rid of the scum


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I get that green film on my work tank, if you are able, get the outlet of the filter to break the waters surface, which I find clears it in a week or so.  That or a complete tank break down!

Sam


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I trimmed all the plants down and done a water change and the oily film has gone


----------



## Themuleous (4 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Brill


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Time for an update:







As you can see the hc has now nearly all gone as its been shadowed to much by the blyxa,the dwarf hairgrass that i started with and i thought had died is now starting to slowly creep along the bottom.





I increased the numbers of rummy nose and what a diffence its made they are always out and about where they hid most of the day before

Been reading up on bristlenose plecs and cant decide whether to get some or not anyone had any experience with them and plants?


----------



## samc (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

wow that blyxa has really taken a hold know wounder ur allways selling the stuff


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Yeah it helps pay for stuff for the fish/plants lol


----------



## samc (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

i think ill be using some in my iwagumi when i start it. its a real nice plant and never tried it before so im wanting to try it.
i want to keep mine low though so if it takes hold like yours has ill be trimming constantly


----------



## StevenA (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Glad to hear my money is being spent on something useful Steve   Tank looks great by the way


----------



## steve2tanks (22 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Cheers Tourney,yeah what ever i make on plants i spend back on the tank

It does need a real good trim to be honest, i could do with starting over again with it as its quite messy especially when i see what it looked like in pfk magazine when it was just filling in nicely.

Comon anyone on here keep bn plecs in there planted tanks are they ok   :?:


----------



## Thomas McMillan (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I can't beliee I haven't seen this tank before!

It looks amazing.


----------



## Simon D (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				steve2tanks said:
			
		

> Been reading up on bristlenose plecs and cant decide whether to get some or not anyone had any experience with them and plants?



I assume you mean Ancistrus. If so they're great. 

They don't grow very big (4-5inches?) There supposed to be fairly easy to bread if you give them a cave or good hiding ground. It may sound obvious but the male has the bristlenose and the female is without bristles. 

I tried to add a female to give my male some company but he was well established and didn't want her in his teritory so she had to be removed for her own safety. If you're going to to put a couple your tank, do it at the same time to prevent wars. 

Having said this they are great community fish, they are easy on plants (I've not noticed mine chewing and definately not uprooting plants).  They are good at glass cleaning although this is done in the dark hours, so I assume its the ancistrus providing this service.


----------



## steve2tanks (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Cheers simon im on getting a male and a female i hope off someone  

Hopefully they will be ok togther as they have been kept togther in that tank.


----------



## billy boy (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Tank's looking good steve    Wow that discus looks massive lol


----------



## steve2tanks (23 Feb 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*



			
				billy boy said:
			
		

> Tank's looking good steve    Wow that discus looks massive lol



Cheers,the discus are big i'v got 2 smaller ones that where hiding at the time lol


----------



## steve2tanks (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well i eventually gave it a good trim sold loads of the blxya on here and locally,This is what it looked like after the trim:












And this was taking tonight:





As you can see its starting to spread out again   .I decied i wanted to try some more plants so ive ordered,Anubia Nana,Echinodorus Red Rubin and a common amazon sword,will probally regret it as i think they will be too big(but gotta have a go) and some Vallisneria Spiralis,that will be kept under control    ,hopefully it will give the discus some cover as they spend half the day trying to find shade in it now  

The plants should be here this week so i will post an update once there in the tank,also setting up a 60 litre tank,that will be low tech,no co2 and the stock lights as dont think the other half will be impressed me buying more things


----------



## steve2tanks (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Well plants took alot longer than hoped but eventualy got them in,i've chopped abit of the blxya up as it was collecting alot of the food in it and replaced it with swords,and hopefully giving the discus more room to feed.Also bought some more wood as my other wood was well hidden now.



This was taking straight after planting up and a water change.
I evantually sold the 2 malboro reds and bought a HMA unit for my new discus with the Â£,never used one so should have some fun rigging that up,when it turns up tomoro  
You cant see the new discus as there hiding   but they are there


----------



## jay (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Looking nice.
Although i dont think the swords go well with the finer leaved plants on the other side. Maybe when they grow in or you add more?
Have you thought about adding a bit of sand at the foreground? maybe border it with moss or riccia stone?
Really is a lovely sight watching discus blow on the sand to get at the food


----------



## steve2tanks (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Cheers hadn't thought about sand foreground,dunno if i can be bothered with the hassle of changing it now  

Yeah i know what you mean about the leaf shape(i dont really like it,but its easier for the discus to get the food from underneath) but theres a few swords in the corner so it should fill in within time then i'll deide what to do for the best.

Cheers steve


----------



## mabner (6 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

hi mate!
beautiful set-up!! i've tried blyxa before but only has 2 small ones. i have a rio 240 that's a malawi setup right now but i'm planing to convert it to a planted setup, but need to get all the stuff ready before stripping it down.
what lights are you using??? how much substrate did it take??

you tank is a real inspiration mate
cheers


----------



## steve2tanks (6 Apr 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Cheers, glad it can inspire you  

Im using the T5's that came with the tank and reflectors fitted,4 bags of aqua soil but could of done with more though really imo.


----------



## steve2tanks (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Its been awhile but heres a quick udate




Its been negleted over the last few weeks what with it been warmer out doors 8) 

Lost 3 of the new discus,well one died and polluted the water,ammonia was off the scale when i found it(it was behind the plants poor thing)soo lost 2 because off that,i thought rummys were ment to be good water conditioner check,ie there red nose's but mine were bright red still  

I've got some new swords growing from the plants already in the tank, soo think im going to remove the blyxa soon and have more swords as there slower growing for me than blyxa and easier to see through to check on the fish.

Having an open foregroung has helped with feeding the discus,i use an old gravel cleaner tube and put the food down with that so its not blowing into all the plants and decaying


----------



## Nick16 (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

pm me if you sell some blyxa. i get first dibbs!!!!   

looks awesome mate... The blyxa obviously needs a bit of a trim as its blocking out some of the tank for the fish and probably creates a 'wall' stopping some flow. Saying that it does look lush!


----------



## steve2tanks (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

I'll keep you in mind i should hopefully get it trimmed on sunday as its desprate to be done,like you say its blocking alot of flow


----------



## samc (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

didnt know you got some more discus steve. which ones did you get? got any pics


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Hi Steve

Sorry to here about the discus   

The blyxa I got from you is growing quickly too - must be something about the setup for discus that agrees with the blyxa.

Good luck with the trim   

Tony


----------



## steve2tanks (8 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Just got some Red Alenquers 5 of them,havent managed to get a good picture of them yet,as soon as i get the camera out thy shy away   

Only got 3 of them left and one blue turk.

Tbh they just seem shy all the time im thinking about getting rid as i never see them out and about unless its feed time 

Cheers tony was gutted when it happend,i now count them through out the day so i now there all ok


----------



## steve2tanks (10 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Quick update,








Needs another water change as its still cloudly from uprooting the plants


----------



## steve2tanks (21 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

And another update






















Cant seem to get the hairgrass to grow,i chop it right down then it just gets covered in algae,leave it to grow and it doesnt spread  
Alot of the swords are getting algae on there leaves,but the discus dont seem to like the co2 up high so cant win  

Comments welcome :!:


----------



## rawr (21 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

It's looking great Steve, nice one! 

Just a little niggle, I find the large rock in the middle front of the tank very distracting.

Have you thought about adding a few bunches of fast growing stems to keep algae at bay? I'm sure someone on here could sort you out with a load after a trim.


----------



## steve2tanks (21 May 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

See thats what i didnt what to do as i got rid of the blxya because it was too fast growing,i've got some valis in there as well but it hasnt started to grow yet(probally becauese use excel)
Also the stem plants held alot of the food up that the discus cant get to affecting the water quality,it would be soo much easier to have a bare tank for them   

The rock does stand out in the picture but it doesnt in the flesh imo

Just realised some of the photos has the black sucker left from when i done a water change DOH lol


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

Another update   These are all just took with a phone seems to take a reasonable picture to me   
Full Tank



Albino Cory,love these darting up to the top and back down again 



Grubs up lol,it allready has plenty to eat with all the algae  




Think its about time it had a name change to the thread tho  What shall i call it hmmm

Comments welcome


----------



## glenn (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

hi steve, its been excelent watching the progression of your tank...and i cant belive the growth rate of the blyxa  



this has to be my favorite stage of your tank, i love the size of the Blyxa and i think it suits the discus rely well  
keep up the good work!


----------



## steve2tanks (11 Jun 2009)

*Re: Rio 240,hc emmersed setup*

That was my favourite picture aswell,it was the one featured in pfk mag aswell  

Im not too happy with it at the minute but wanted a change to the blyxa,ive still got some in another tank so may use some again but not sure :?


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Sep 2009)

Well its been a good while since an update but just showing how its progressing,still no CO2 been used,no exel either so have a little algae on some sword leaves :silent: 
Thanks oatfish(heather) for the plants   




















That hairgrass still hasnt grown,but hasnt died either   

That middle stone still shows up whiote in the pictures,dunno if its my phone cam or what 

Cant seem to get the water crystal clear it always has floaty bits in it,its really annoying i've put polishing pads in the filter but hasnt done anything :?:


----------



## rawr (10 Sep 2009)

It's looking nice! The discus must love it. 

Can I ask why you removed the external? I would personally have kept it... Maybe try a pump to get some water movement, that would probably help clarity aswell.


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Sep 2009)

Ive still got the 2 external filters and the Koralia 1 for flow.

Yeah the discus are doing well in it


----------



## steve2tanks (3 Mar 2011)

Been a while,i've been busy with life and the tank has been totally negelected.

I sold off some of the discus(got 5 left),and my breeding bristlenose pair, to keep waste down and help with the less maintaince i was doing(big mistake  )

It seemed to be ticking over fine,plant grow was slow,no major algae then i went away for a few days over x-mas to come back to what appeared to be slme all over the plants and tank glass,i read up on it and it seemed to me BGA.

I assumed it was down to the lack of maintaince i had been doing on the tank,so for the last three months i have been performing alot more maintaince on the tank,it seems to be working but very slowly,BGA grows quick  

I lost alot of the plants i had but heres a picture to show whats left






I've been trying to get to the LFS to try and pick up some stems to fill it out a bit but they are always sold out/crap left over.

Still cant get the water crystal clear,both externals contain polishing pads,its annoying as when i look at tanks on her they are clear :?


----------



## John Starkey (4 Mar 2011)

Get some purigen to give you crystal clear water,I'll be amazed if that dosen,t do it,you can regenerate it too,

John


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Mar 2011)

Allready got some in both filters,its more like small particles floating and not been sucked into the filter,Thanks for the suggestion John tho


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Mar 2011)

Hi Mate,

Can I ask what you feed those FANTASTIC Discus on?...


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Mar 2011)

viper3770 said:
			
		

> Hi Mate,
> 
> Can I ask what you feed those FANTASTIC Discus on?...




Feed them on Tetra Prima,Beefheart,frozen bloodworm,thanks for the interest


----------



## George Farmer (4 Mar 2011)

I would consider an Amazon sword-only aquascape.  Nice and simple and relatively low maintenance.

Something like this, by ADG's Jeff Senske...






More images and info here -

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2 ... l=3&id=141


----------



## steve2tanks (4 Mar 2011)

Thanks George,thats some food for thought,the tank looks great,but i feel the crypts break the right side up so the small fish have somewhere to hide when the discus spwan and can be aggressive to them,dunno whether to just get some more crypts to fill it up more but the ones i've got dont grow but dont die either.

For now though just trying to get this BGA under control,clean the tank on a night, get up the next morning and its starting to form on the gravel again, don't know if i can do a total blackout as not sure how the discus would be with no food,suppose in the wild they dont get it handed to them just dont want to starve them   

Cheers steve


----------



## George Farmer (5 Mar 2011)

A 72hr blackout is your best bet at ridding BGA.

1. Clean as much BGA as possible, clean vacuum gravel etc.
2. Clean filter.
3. 50% water change.
4. 3 day blackout (turn off CO2, increase surface movement).
5. Clean any detritus/dead BGA etc.
6. 50% water change. 
7. Address cause of BGA.

Discus should be fine without food for 3 days.  They're big fish (relatively speaking) and I'm sure you've been feeding them plenty before, so will have plenty in reserve.

Good luck.


----------



## steve2tanks (5 Mar 2011)

Suppose it's for the best then it needs doing


----------



## steve2tanks (10 Mar 2011)

A quick update 





Had a bit of a play around think this looks better than how i had it,yes/no??

Been doing 80ltr water change every day cleaning the BGA but it seems to have slowed right down for now.

Should i still be dosing ferts or not as i dont run C02,will the plants be getting enough from the aquasoil or not?

Suggestions welcome


----------

